# Congratulations Mizu Gami !!



## tunetigress (Dec 14, 2002)

Congratulations are in order to Mizu Gami, aka Sunsu, for attaining the rank of Shodan today!!  
I know she's gone to bed hurting after a gruelling test,  but those bruises were well earned, and she should be very, very proud of her accomplishment!!!   Those Isshin-Ryu folks aren't known for being gentle.  

Now, if she can just remember to wear that black belt around her waist, not her neck!!

Wear it with pride, Shodan Sunsu,  you deserve it!     :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2002)

That's great!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 15, 2002)

ANyone who takes a cruleing test and passes wakes up the next day with a greater understanding of themsleves.
Congradulations


----------



## Mads Nørby (Dec 16, 2002)

Congratulations on your rank advancement. Shodan is a great step on the way of progression.

Always nice to hear about another Isshinryu Karateka´s advancement.


Keep up the hard work !


----------



## TkdWarrior (Dec 16, 2002)

congratulations ...
hey those brusies r ur medals, medals of achievement 
may be hav more   j/k
-TkdWarrior-


----------

